# TFSA reporting for Canadian who moved to the US



## ShadowOfADoubt (Mar 5, 2020)

I moved to the US last year in March 2019. My wife and I still have our TFSA's open. When I looked up what we needed to do in order to file the 3520 and 3520a, I read that other people in the same situation applied for an EIN which they used to report their TFSAs.

I've just received a letter from the IRS stating that I needed to submit Form 1041 a month ago. I was not aware I needed to fill out other forms than 3520 and 3520a.

Furthermore, the letter is ALSO saying that I need to file all the back dated tax returns starting from 2015, which is when I opened the TFSA. This makes zero sense as I was not a tax resident until March 21 2019 (which I am claiming together with the tax return I'm submitting this year for 2019)

I'm at a loss what to do, and I can't afford paying the thousands of dollars accountants require to file the paperwork for the TFSA. Please help!


----------

